
Swedish ISP Protests ‘Site Blocking’ by Blocking Rightsholders Website Too - Vinnl
https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-isp-protest-site-blocking-by-blocking-rightsholders-website-and-more-181102/
======
CM30
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18370446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18370446)

------
Vinnl
Apologies for editorialising the title, but HN did not allow the original
title due to its length.

